# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  بستن ctrl + a و ctrl+c در فایر فاکس

## dj_morteza

با به همه دوستان 
آیا کسی کدی داره که ctrl+a رو توی فایر فاکس ببنده؟

----------


## masiha68

یه کد جاوا اسریپت واسه این کار ... سرچ بزن پیدا می کنی . ولی بازم اگه طرف جاوا سکرپت رو از کار بندازه می تونه کپی کنه
یه کد جی کوئری هم بود که واسش تعیین می کردی که هر کلید توی پیج چیکار کنه ....
فایل رو از اینجا دان کن ...
http://iamghafour.ir/shortcut.js
<script type="text/javascript" src="shortcut.js"></script>

<script>
    shortcut.add("ctrl+c", function() {
	window.location.replace("chiya/index.php");
    }); 
</script>

----------


## MMSHFE

چه ارتباطی به بحث امنیت در PHP داره؟ کلاً چه ربطی به PHP داره این سؤال؟ لطفاً سؤالتون رو در تالار مناسب مطرح کنید. علی الحساب تاپیک رو به بخش Javascript منتقل میکنم.

----------


## Javidhb

یه مرحله اضافه رفتم.. کد دکمه های a و c رو درآر و اونا رو با مقدار pressedKey مقایسه کن... که کد سریعتر اجرا بشه.


//اضافه کردن تابع به کل داکیومنت
document.onkeydown= function(e)
{
    var isCtrl = false; //وضعیت دکمه کنترل
    var pressedKey = e.which || e.keyCode; // گرفتن کد دکمه فشار داده شده

    if(e.ctrlKey) isCtrl = true; //اگه دکمه کنترل رو گرفته باشه!

    if(String.fromCharCode(pressedKey) == 'A' || String.fromCharCode(pressedKey) == 'C' && isCtrl)
    {
        return false; // کنسل کردن عمل دکمه ها
    }
}

----------

